# What tyre dressing?



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Greetings!

I have narrowed down a new (to me) tyre dressing to the following;

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/finishkare-108as-top-kote-tire-dressing/prod_635.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/sonax-xtreme-high-gloss-tyre-gel-250ml/prod_1215.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/carpro-perl-coat-protectant/prod_932.html

What are your thoughts?


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Why these ones?

Get yourself to Halfords and get Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel! They still have the 3 for 2 offer on so can grab a few other bits and bobs (http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...gId=-1&productId=199177_en_gb&catalogId=10151)

Get great life out of it and you can choose how shiny you want it by layering


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Also, have a look on this thread (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112)


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Everyone raves about perl but I really don't like it. 

Juciy details is my fave


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Auto Finesse Satin Tyre Gel for me.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Megs endurance is the best IMO. I use Carpro Perl sometimes, but it doesn't last as long or look as good.

The Sonax stuff went brown really quickly on my tyres.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

How is Meguiars Endurance best applied? Soft/hard sponge/cloth etc?


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Maniac said:


> How is Meguiars Endurance best applied? Soft/hard sponge/cloth etc?


I just use a cheap foam applicator pad but I'd imagine a piece of sponge would be fine. It is fairly greasy so perhaps best to have something dedicated to applying it...


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

I use these! Ideal to use and throw away!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-x-Waxi...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item25818eeec9


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I have some of those but I thought something I'd be less likely to drop or splurge gel all over my hands might be better so I've ordered the below from euro car parts, half the price of everywhere else and free delivery.

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/B...ar-care-tools/cleaning-aids/?SEACC57&0&t5_498


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Maniac said:


> I have some of those but I thought something I'd be less likely to drop or splurge gel all over my hands might be better so I've ordered the below from euro car parts, half the price of everywhere else and free delivery.
> 
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/B...ar-care-tools/cleaning-aids/?SEACC57&0&t5_498


I normally wear gloves when I apply it so just throw the whole lot away afters. I guess by having it on something more permanent you'll waste less as the residue on the applicator will just be used next time around

Nice buy - cheap too! :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Megs it is then!

I am a huge fan of all the their products I have tried before, I was just put off by the talk of sling - so to avoid, simply make sure it is dry before driving off??

That Sealey applicator looks fancy. Any good??


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Brooklands said:


> Megs it is then!
> 
> I am a huge fan of all the their products I have tried before, I was just put off by the talk of sling - so to avoid, simply make sure it is dry before driving off??
> 
> That Sealey applicator looks fancy. Any good??


I've applied it to several cars and many times to my own. I've never had any sling. Just apply a small amount to the applicator and rub it in. If you need more, use more.

You don't want a 5mm film layer on the tyre literally just enough to blacken / wet it, you can always apply another layer!


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

just get a pack of sponges from the pound shop.i do & just cut a bit off,use & chuck it away.you wont get sling if you dont over apply it.i use endurance & you only need a bit on the applicator to do 1/2 a tyre.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Meguiars is not my favorite, it slings and durability is very short. I've also heard it is siliconebased, and my experience it that tyres becomes brown after a few days.
So I stopped using it, after I found out that Chemical Guys G6 was a better alternative.


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

AG Rubber Cleaner Plus 5 for me, its a liquid based dressing and can be applied by brush very easily! A little goes a long way meaning it can be applied nice and thin and even, dries in fairly quickly and can't say i've noticed any sling


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Had a little tyre dressing madness the last few month's and basically went full circle and sticking with the zanio z16 which gives best look and durability for my tyre's. Think a very close second is blackfire and then id say juicy details very cherry which I found better than megs, based on wet look and lasting.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone tried Muc off tyre gel - I heard it was very good, lasting for ever!

Muc-Off Tyre Shine Trim Gel 500ml: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I've used loads of tyre dressings.

Meguiars endurance is so good I don't think I'll try anything else again.

It doesn't sling if it is applied with a sponge and worked in properly. The finish lasts longer than any others I've used.


Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I've actually gone back to Autoglym instant tyre dressing, was on offer for £4 on amazon - it's nice to not get my hands dirty whilst applying or getting a brush out to apply.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Meguiars is good but it's gives a more glossy unnatural look if that's what you like then that fine. I found durability good and downside sling there a lot better out there. Also depends on your tyres I would try getting your hands on some samples.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Megs endurance isn't overly glossy if it isn't caked on. This is how it looks when applied sparingly...


20130406-20130406-IMG_5347 by Mean & Green, on Flickr

I've never suffered sling with this dressing ever. I think if it's worked in and applied sparingly and also left for an hour or two before driving sling will not be an issue.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

hi guys,megs for me too.
gives me the finish i want and the bottle is going too last years by the looks of things.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Soft99 black/black.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm a meguiars endurance fan. I don't feel the need to try anything else.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like finish kare 303 dressing currently, couple of thin layers and it lasts well.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

I like Finish Kare 350 which is a thicker version of the FINISH Kare product originally suggested. I got my bottle from serious performance - it doesn't seem to be available anywhere else. It applies well with a sponge but I personally apply a bit directly to the tire wall and spread/work in with a paint brush adding more product as required. This ensures the product gets into all the contours around the writing, etc. Leaves a nice natural look and seems to last as well as anything else. Plus you get a BIG bottle for your money and can use it on exterior trim as well.

Lowiepete did a review on it here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=260833


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Dipesh said:


> I'm a meguiars endurance fan. I don't feel the need to try anything else.


I just finished a bottle of Meg's Endurance which I must have bought about 8 years ago, maybe longer. The only thing I found was it attracted dust off the road. But that only happened during prolonged hot spells, which we rarely get in the UK.

I pushed the boat out and switched to Blackfire Tire (sic) Gel, which is water based and goes completely bone dry with a similar look. So no issues with dust should we ever get any hot weather again. Plus, not being a solvent, it's nicer to use than the Meg's.


----------



## mikehoneyman (Apr 13, 2011)

My vote goes to GYEON Tire. Easy to apply,little goes a long way and it leaves a satin-matt look. Richest colour darkening I've seen from a tyre dressing. You can buff down after 10-15 for flat matt black


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm using AG v&rc at the minute, I usually use AG instant tyre dressing, people don't like it but I don't understand why, it looks great IMO


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I tried Polishangel Honey this weekend. Really great. Looks natural and not glossy at all. Lets hope for some durability.


----------



## NR-28 (May 8, 2014)

I applied the Endurance gel last week and left it overnight. I must say that I was impressed with the results. I used a brush but I might try a sponge next time to try and be more economical.

NR-28


----------

